

Why cloud could make crowdsourcing the norm for scientists - alexi_dst
http://gigaom.com/cloud/why-cloud-could-make-crowdsourcing-the-norm-for-scientists/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29

======
digitallimit0
cloud could could cloud

